# Does anyone know what this shrub is called?



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

The flowers are tiny, but pretty. 










The shrub is really nice, we thought it had died over winter with the heavy frosts we had, but it has come back a treat. 
I will try and post a photo of the leaves too.










This is the best I can get, sorry!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It could be Polygala Vulgaris or Common Milkwort.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It could be Polygala Vulgaris or Common Milkwort.


No, not that, I just googled it. Thanks for the suggestion though:clap2:

Sunhat


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

There's quite a few to choose from on this site:
Flores do Campo // Wild Flowers Photo Gallery by Valter Jacinto at pbase.com
A couple of which could be the one you are looking for


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Could it be a variety of escallonia?

http://membres.multimania.fr/jjlelez/escalonia.htm


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

None of those! Keep trying please

Sunhat


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Do the flowers change colour? From dark to light lilac to white??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If so then it might be:

Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow or Morning-Noon-and-Night, (Paraguay Jasmine, Eternity Plant 
Brunfelsia australis)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe go round some garden centres and see if you can find it???

Jo xxx


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

jojo said:


> Maybe go round some garden centres and see if you can find it???
> 
> Jo xxx













None of the above! I bought the shrub in Mollina market (near Antequera) last year, I will have to go back and ask them what it is, a Spanish man was selling the plants there. 

It is really looking good now, we thought it had died in the winter with the very unusual frosts for this area, 

Thanks for all your help. :clap2:

Sunhat :clap2::clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunhat said:


> None of the above! I bought the shrub in Mollina market (near Antequera) last year, I will have to go back and ask them what it is, a Spanish man was selling the plants there.
> 
> It is really looking good now, we thought it had died in the winter with the very unusual frosts for this area,
> 
> ...


apparently you can actually google an image now.............maybe try that 

Search by Image ? Inside Search ? Google


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I think its a Duranta; either Duranta erecta or Duranta stenostachya


----------

